# My New Truck :)



## thesnowman269 (Nov 7, 2009)

1999 F-150 ext cab. 4.6 auto (soon to be a manual) 3.73 gears limited slip, and of coarse 4x4. swapped the axles from my old truck under it still have to swap over the torsion bars to get it to sit level also add the leveling kit. combined the leafs from both trucks so its pretty stiff in the back wesport. Later this week its going to get cab lights paint the grill black and all the extra lights needed for plowing, which reminds me I still have to hook up the plow.. crap, anyway enjoy the pitures!


----------



## thesnowman269 (Nov 7, 2009)

oh by the way I've only owned it for 2 days so far


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Nice congrats what the plan now for the maroon one-parts?


----------



## thesnowman269 (Nov 7, 2009)

deere615;1056498 said:


> Nice congrats what the plan now for the maroon one-parts?


The maroon one is my parts truck for the moment its getting stripped down. everything i can reuse and put on the new truck I am. such as the tranny axles steering components lights shocks bearings. all of which was new on the old truck and will be somewhat new to the new truck lol


----------



## affekonig (Aug 5, 2008)

I must have missed it, but what happened to the maroon one? I think I remember reading something. So, you're going to swap out the auto for the stick? Di you get a crazy deal on this one? looking forward to some pictures. Good luck.


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

affekonig;1056588 said:


> So, you're going to swap out the auto for the stick?


I think thats a terrible idea and a lot of work.


----------



## thesnowman269 (Nov 7, 2009)

affekonig;1056588 said:


> I must have missed it, but what happened to the maroon one? I think I remember reading something. So, you're going to swap out the auto for the stick? Di you get a crazy deal on this one? looking forward to some pictures. Good luck.


The motor in the maroon one developed a knock, with the condition of the body and frame it just wasnt worth replacing or trying to sell. There for considering the amount of new parts the truck had the only logical idea i could come up with was buy the same era truck that the parts all fit on. So thats what I did.


----------



## thesnowman269 (Nov 7, 2009)

Stik208;1056592 said:


> I think thats a terrible idea and a lot of work.


Why do you say that? the truck has high miles. Plowing with an automatic im just bound to break it. I have a new manual tranny sitting in my old truck half way out all ready. the most that goes wrong with a manual is I will eventually need a new clutch. but wait I already got one of those  Now you my say that plowing in a stick is horrible and it sucks but that the way i learned to plow and thats the only way i think i could ever plow


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

Just a large project.


----------



## thesnowman269 (Nov 7, 2009)

Stik208;1056643 said:


> Just a large project.


yes its a big project the whole truck is, but i liked the drivetrain in my old truck it was a good combination. Thats why im swapping it over and to also have a stiffer truck so it wont squat.. ever


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

my buddy who has a 96 f150 manual, blew reverse out at yankee this past weekhe dumped at it 5000rpm trying to get unstuck! We worked on it till 3am had the tranny dropped in 2hrs


----------



## thesnowman269 (Nov 7, 2009)

deere615;1057955 said:


> my buddy who has a 96 f150 manual, blew reverse out at yankee this past weekhe dumped at it 5000rpm trying to get unstuck! We worked on it till 3am had the tranny dropped in 2hrs


Holy $^%@!!! 5000!? I blew reverse out last year plowing only cause my throw out bearing was worn out and I kept forcing it into reverse soon enough I had gear fluid all over the parking lot :crying:. Any who that sucks haha Im still trying to get the torsion keys off the Black truck and then I can start swapping in the 5spd  still have to swap in the front axle tho. the work never seems to end


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

thesnowman269;1058018 said:


> Holy $^%@!!! 5000!? I blew reverse out last year plowing only cause my throw out bearing was worn out and I kept forcing it into reverse soon enough I had gear fluid all over the parking lot :crying:. Any who that sucks haha Im still trying to get the torsion keys off the Black truck and then I can start swapping in the 5spd  still have to swap in the front axle tho. the work never seems to end


yep same with his truck work never ends shoulda got chevys:laughing: Yep hes rough on his truck always womping on it after everystop sign. At yankee its constant forward/reverse at high wheel speeds if hes stuck- He says you have to get the wheels spinning fast to throw the mud out of the treads to get traction


----------



## thesnowman269 (Nov 7, 2009)

deere615;1058281 said:


> yep same with his truck work never ends shoulda got chevys:laughing: Yep hes rough on his truck always womping on it after everystop sign. At yankee its constant forward/reverse at high wheel speeds if hes stuck- He says you have to get the wheels spinning fast to throw the mud out of the treads to get traction


Ehhh im not to big of a chevy fan. Buying almost the same truck again was the smartest path for me to take, When its all said and done with all the extra parts sold off craigslist I will have more money then I paid for the truck . That means Ill be getting a beater for yankee


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Looks like a fun project. Good luck with it.


----------



## thesnowman269 (Nov 7, 2009)

mercer_me;1058594 said:


> Looks like a fun project. Good luck with it.


Thank you :salute:


----------



## thesnowman269 (Nov 7, 2009)

Well I finally got the tranny out of the black truck. Man was it a @#$% took me a week and a half of working on it for about 4 hours each night. maybe i just dont know what im doin


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

thats good beater for yankee sounds good also, then you just need a trailer to tow it there! I really hope to have my own mud truck next year


----------



## thesnowman269 (Nov 7, 2009)

deere615;1059794 said:


> thats good beater for yankee sounds good also, then you just need a trailer to tow it there! I really hope to have my own mud truck next year


I actually thought about making some kind of buggy or truggy (what ever you want to call it) out of the maroon truck, but thats alot of work seeing as i just stripped it of almost everything haha. I would love to have a truck i could just beat on there and not have to worry about making it the hour drive home. Hope fully Ill be plowing enough for some new gears in the black truck (4.56s ) and still be able to get a beater jeep and a good trailer in the spring. Anywho got the clutch master cylinder and the pedals swapped over today, ill take some pic of everything tomorrow when its light outside


----------



## thesnowman269 (Nov 7, 2009)

this is how the maroon truck sits now.. haha and no my parents hate my guts right now


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

thesnowman269;1059809 said:


> I actually thought about making some kind of buggy or truggy (what ever you want to call it) out of the maroon truck, but thats alot of work seeing as i just stripped it of almost everything haha. I would love to have a truck i could just beat on there and not have to worry about making it the hour drive home. Hope fully Ill be plowing enough for some new gears in the black truck (4.56s ) and still be able to get a beater jeep and a good trailer in the spring. Anywho got the clutch master cylinder and the pedals swapped over today, ill take some pic of everything tomorrow when its light outside


yeah that would be alot of money be cheaper to part it out and buy a cheap beater


----------



## thesnowman269 (Nov 7, 2009)

deere615;1059814 said:


> yeah that would be alot of money be cheaper to part it out and buy a cheap beater


Ill have to see how the funds are in the spring its either a beater cherokee or a jet ski


----------



## thesnowman269 (Nov 7, 2009)

Tranny is in, clutch works, no exhaust, no Front axle, no egr valve, no neutral safty switch, But hey it starts :redbounce tomorrow is the finishing touches and then a road test hopefully


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

sounds good i would either go beater jeep/mudder or atv a jetski is fun but expensive and can only be rode so much throughout the summer


----------



## thesnowman269 (Nov 7, 2009)

deere615;1062442 said:


> sounds good i would either go beater jeep/mudder or atv a jetski is fun but expensive and can only be rode so much throughout the summer


ladies in bikinis in the water against ladies in the mudd.. who could very well be wearing bikinis.. such a hard toss up. But unfortunatly I havnt sold any of the truck parts yet Ive gotten a wopping one txt about trading for subs, I told him no as I already have a sub thats going in the truck.speaking of which i had to take thr tranny back out :crying: An automatic inspection plate/ dust sheild (what ever u want to call it) is most deffinatly NOT going to work with a flywheel  so I lost a day on the truck and have little time to work on it now as I started collage today


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

thesnowman269;1062446 said:


> ladies in bikinis in the water against ladies in the mudd.. who could very well be wearing bikinis.. such a hard toss up. But unfortunatly I havnt sold any of the truck parts yet Ive gotten a wopping one txt about trading for subs, I told him no as I already have a sub thats going in the truck.speaking of which i had to take thr tranny back out :crying: An automatic inspection plate/ dust sheild (what ever u want to call it) is most deffinatly NOT going to work with a flywheel  so I lost a day on the truck and have little time to work on it now as I started collage today


lol and that sucks! yeah I start college this coming monday


----------



## thesnowman269 (Nov 7, 2009)

deere615;1062855 said:


> lol and that sucks! yeah I start college this coming monday


Its all back together now and I can drive the truck again, everything is working and nothing is making any noises as of now. Tho only thing not working is the speedometer  damn nice to have a working truck again. there is still a few small things to do, such as install the plate that surround the gear shift and fix the leaking egr valve tube thingy


----------



## linckeil (Sep 18, 2007)

lots of work - good luck with it. 

but i gotta ask, why not just buy a 250 or 350 with a manual instead of buying a 1/2 ton and going through all this effort? 

unless you got the 150 for free.. 

and fyi - i started plowing with a manual too. did it for years. i then went to buy another truck and was looking for manual, but found a deal on an auto, so i bought it. i will never plow with another manual.


----------



## thesnowman269 (Nov 7, 2009)

linckeil;1063147 said:


> lots of work - good luck with it.
> 
> but i gotta ask, why not just buy a 250 or 350 with a manual instead of buying a 1/2 ton and going through all this effort?
> 
> ...


i got another F150 because of all the parts i already had for it off of my old truck which was actually an F-250 so in turn i have an F-250 that is now insured as an F-150, being a college student whos tight on money its a pretty good deal to me alsooo when i sell all of the left over parts, I should pretyy much break even. Ive tried plowing withg a manual, hated it


----------



## M.S.P.M. (Nov 2, 2009)

saw the truck today it looks good but you need some bigger tires the ones on there look kinda small.


----------



## thesnowman269 (Nov 7, 2009)

M.S.P.M.;1063807 said:


> saw the truck today it looks good but you need some bigger tires the ones on there look kinda small.


Tell me about it, they look wimpy!!! Im using them till it gets closer to snow fall then getting some bigger ires for the snow, in the spring ill get some All-terrains


----------



## thesnowman269 (Nov 7, 2009)

I also forgot to mention that the truck is going to be getting re-painted and the rust issues fixed in the next 2 weeks. Im trading my beater honda for all the work being done, I cant wait to see what the guy is going to do with the truck


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

wow that looks good, can't wait to see it after body work


----------



## M.S.P.M. (Nov 2, 2009)

get some better tires and run it at yankee lake


----------



## thesnowman269 (Nov 7, 2009)

M.S.P.M.;1064555 said:


> get some better tires and run it at yankee lake


ehhh Im not to sure I want to mud this truck. As much as I love mud it does kill your truck, this truck has never been off-roaded before. I dont know if it will ever see further then the parking lot at yankee. In the spring I plan on having a beater cherokee for yankee


----------



## thesnowman269 (Nov 7, 2009)

still havent got the truck back, Im really tired of driving around my beater honda when I own a nice truck.. :angry:


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Looks good. I'm looking forward to seing pics of it after it's painted. What color are you geting it painted? Now all you need is a head ache rack with some lites.


----------



## thesnowman269 (Nov 7, 2009)

mercer_me;1074856 said:


> Looks good. I'm looking forward to seing pics of it after it's painted. What color are you geting it painted? Now all you need is a head ake rack with some lites.


Its just getting repainted black, As for a head ache rack... Im either going to make one, or not have one


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

thesnowman269;1074858 said:


> Its just getting repainted black, As for a head ache rack... Im either going to make one, or not have one


It would look realy good with a head ache rack with 2 back up lites and 2 strobe lites IMO.


----------



## thesnowman269 (Nov 7, 2009)

mercer_me;1074861 said:


> It would look realy good with a head ache rack with 2 back up lites and 2 strobe lites IMO.


I was going to shoot for something along the lines of this...


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

thesnowman269;1074863 said:


> I was going to shoot for something along the lines of this...


That would also look realy good IMO.


----------



## thesnowman269 (Nov 7, 2009)

Im still unsure though as i have not really seen anything i like yet. Having a place to mount a light bar with out scratching the roof would be very nice though so its still up in the air


----------



## thesnowman269 (Nov 7, 2009)

also thinking about these or BFG M/Ts for summer tires, not sure what to do for winter right now, money is tight being in school


----------



## thesnowman269 (Nov 7, 2009)

Picking up the truck tomorrow or monday, Its been sitting for 4 weeks and he has yet to touch it. Im done waiting.


----------



## fireboy5722 (Feb 26, 2008)

lets see some pics of her complete


----------



## SnoBull (Oct 1, 2009)

Any updates on the truck yet?


----------



## thesnowman269 (Nov 7, 2009)

had to wait 2 weeks to get new rocker panels, no progress on the truck at all :realmad: the deal is to good to back of however though im getting this done for next to nothing


----------



## thesnowman269 (Nov 7, 2009)

Finally took my truck back and backed out of the deal. Did how ever get new rocker panels put on and shaved the fenders, also removed and shaved the pass. side door handle so no one is getting in my truck unless i let them  this was after 15 hrs of plowing i plan on painting it for good in the spring just a simple black and lifting it 4in wesport oh i also got my windows tinted for a damn good price of free


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Nice O bet that black truck would look sick with some aftermarket headlights!


----------



## thesnowman269 (Nov 7, 2009)

deere615;1168780 said:


> Nice O bet that black truck would look sick with some aftermarket headlights!


in due time, needs the important things first such as front u joints and some better tires!


----------



## thesnowman269 (Nov 7, 2009)

......not to mention paint


----------



## Willman940 (Dec 21, 2008)

Where's your old backrack?


----------



## thesnowman269 (Nov 7, 2009)

Willman940;1169379 said:


> Where's your old backrack?


cut it up for another project, ill be making a newer better verion soon wesport


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

Look great

I was consider find F150 or Expedition few months ago. You kidding me they have over 200K miles it worth $4000. Or have knock in engine and they say it good condition worth $6000 

Have you spray black paint underbody? It slow down rust. 

I bought F350 dually with 7.5L to replaced my 95 F250.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

So snowman, do you like your new truck better than your old truck?


----------



## thesnowman269 (Nov 7, 2009)

mercer_me;1180369 said:


> So snowman, do you like your new truck better than your old truck?


love the extra room inside the cab, not much diffrent then my other truck though


----------



## thesnowman269 (Nov 7, 2009)

i actually take that back, i miss my old truck where everything worked right. In this truck the wipers have a mind of there own and the heat will only work on high. other then that its a good truck


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

thesnowman269;1180871 said:


> i actually take that back, i miss my old truck where everything worked right. In this truck the wipers have a mind of there own and the* heat will only work on high*. other then that its a good truck


Blower Motor Resistor is my guess.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

thesnowman269;1180871 said:


> the heat will only work on high


I have a Ranger that is the same way. I think all you need is a new switch.


----------



## thesnowman269 (Nov 7, 2009)

Mark13;1180901 said:


> Blower Motor Resistor is my guess.


yuppp 14 bucks from ford


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

yeah chevys have the motor resistor problem I fixed mine once pretty easy and cheap fix


----------



## BushHogBoy (Nov 30, 2000)

Not sure if this was already covered, I didn't read all 4 pages... I can appreciate your project and the work put into it, I know as well as anyone could what its like to build a truck from the ground up to have it just the way you want it. But having been a parts salesman and working at a salvage yard and working on a friends LD F250 I see absolutely zero benefit from having those oddball 7 lug axles in the truck. They are very uncommon to find in salvage yards here and new parts (brake parts and such) are pretty expensive for them. I'm sure the differentials are heavier duty, not real educated on that aspect, but I just know they are more expensive to maintain and repair than half or true 3/4 / 1 ton 8 lug axles. And less of the parts were stocked on the shelf, had to order rotors and drums for them at the time (Advance Auto Parts, 5 years ago) and were quite expensive compared to 1/2 ton, probably bout same price or maybe cheaper than 8 lug stuff but factor in the downtime of having to order the 7 lug stuff while all else was in stock..... 

Good luck with the build and enjoy it! The hard work DOES pay off!!!! I enjoy this truck more everyday and I had the time of my life building it. I love it more than I did the other 25 I have owned put together. It was my dream to build a old body crew cab 1st gen Cummins truck and its very rewarding to drive it and have people ask about it.


----------



## thesnowman269 (Nov 7, 2009)

BushHogBoy;1181573 said:


> Not sure if this was already covered, I didn't read all 4 pages... I can appreciate your project and the work put into it, I know as well as anyone could what its like to build a truck from the ground up to have it just the way you want it. But having been a parts salesman and working at a salvage yard and working on a friends LD F250 I see absolutely zero benefit from having those oddball 7 lug axles in the truck. They are very uncommon to find in salvage yards here and new parts (brake parts and such) are pretty expensive for them. I'm sure the differentials are heavier duty, not real educated on that aspect, but I just know they are more expensive to maintain and repair than half or true 3/4 / 1 ton 8 lug axles. And less of the parts were stocked on the shelf, had to order rotors and drums for them at the time (Advance Auto Parts, 5 years ago) and were quite expensive compared to 1/2 ton, probably bout same price or maybe cheaper than 8 lug stuff but factor in the downtime of having to order the 7 lug stuff while all else was in stock.....
> 
> Good luck with the build and enjoy it! The hard work DOES pay off!!!! I enjoy this truck more everyday and I had the time of my life building it. I love it more than I did the other 25 I have owned put together. It was my dream to build a old body crew cab 1st gen Cummins truck and its very rewarding to drive it and have people ask about it.


I actually havent noticed a big difference in price, as far as ordering parts, i havent had a problem napa always seems to have what i need in stock. as for why i built it, i love this body style, and hate having a half ton, i had all the parts from my old truck most of which were brand new. so building this truck made a lot of sense as far as cost goes. i had the time parts and ambition to do it so thats what i did. after it all though, i want a diesel and a v plow :crying:


----------



## Stuffdeer (Dec 26, 2005)

BushHogBoy;1181573 said:


> Not sure if this was already covered, I didn't read all 4 pages... I can appreciate your project and the work put into it, I know as well as anyone could what its like to build a truck from the ground up to have it just the way you want it. But having been a parts salesman and working at a salvage yard and working on a friends LD F250 I see absolutely zero benefit from having those oddball 7 lug axles in the truck. They are very uncommon to find in salvage yards here and new parts (brake parts and such) are pretty expensive for them. I'm sure the differentials are heavier duty, not real educated on that aspect, but I just know they are more expensive to maintain and repair than half or true 3/4 / 1 ton 8 lug axles. And less of the parts were stocked on the shelf, had to order rotors and drums for them at the time (Advance Auto Parts, 5 years ago) and were quite expensive compared to 1/2 ton, probably bout same price or maybe cheaper than 8 lug stuff but factor in the downtime of having to order the 7 lug stuff while all else was in stock.....
> 
> Good luck with the build and enjoy it! The hard work DOES pay off!!!! I enjoy this truck more everyday and I had the time of my life building it. I love it more than I did the other 25 I have owned put together. It was my dream to build a old body crew cab 1st gen Cummins truck and its very rewarding to drive it and have people ask about it.


Actually brake parts for this truck have been cheaper then a comparable half ton from when I priced them, however many other parts have been double or even triple.

Honestly not worth having a LD250. The are a few major differences, axles, suspension, and thats about it. The frame has some beefing up as well, but if you just swap the axles and such to a Regular F-150, there goes any frame beefing up.

The towing capacity isn't much more than a normal f150, and honestly, the the front end parts aren't that much different.

I have an 01 F-150 7700, same thing as the f250 ld, just branded different for less confusion.



thesnowman269;1181684 said:


> I actually havent noticed a big difference in price, as far as ordering parts, i havent had a problem napa always seems to have what i need in stock. as for why i built it, i love this body style, and hate having a half ton, i had all the parts from my old truck most of which were brand new. so building this truck made a lot of sense as far as cost goes. i had the time parts and ambition to do it so thats what i did. after it all though, i want a diesel and a v plow :crying:


Read above...


----------



## thesnowman269 (Nov 7, 2009)

looks like i get to start the job or replacing the slave cylinder for the clutch tomorrow.. really wish i had a heated garage...


----------



## BushHogBoy (Nov 30, 2000)

Just the 7 lug pattern is enough to make me wonder why you'd want it. My buddy only found ONE aftermarket company that made ONE style of wheel for them. I don't recall what it was but I don't think I want to have a vehicle that you have to use one style of stock OEM wheels on it, or spend a small fortune and have no choice in aftermarket. I'll stick to my Dana 60's, 70's and 80's with all 8 lugs..... good luck with it, sorry to hear bout the slave cylinder that sucks hopefully its external (probably internal i'm guessing?)


----------



## thesnowman269 (Nov 7, 2009)

BushHogBoy;1185320 said:


> Just the 7 lug pattern is enough to make me wonder why you'd want it. My buddy only found ONE aftermarket company that made ONE style of wheel for them. I don't recall what it was but I don't think I want to have a vehicle that you have to use one style of stock OEM wheels on it, or spend a small fortune and have no choice in aftermarket. I'll stick to my Dana 60's, 70's and 80's with all 8 lugs..... good luck with it, sorry to hear bout the slave cylinder that sucks hopefully its external (probably internal i'm guessing?)


internal :crying: just got it done about an hr ago now the gas tanks pouring out fuel.... i hate this truck..


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

thesnowman269;1186168 said:


> internal :crying: just got it done about an hr ago now the gas tanks pouring out fuel.... i hate this truck..


I have tons rant about my fleets. Once weather news say there snow coming and you find your trucks wouldn't start or misfire or couldn't charge battery or plow electric issues or fuel pump stop work. It was reliable drive out of State. But once snow coming it unreliable.

Very stressful for me when truck down before snowstorm would make me go crazy and angry.

I was consider about diesel but after see how much parts cost it wasn't worth for me. I bought 460 7.5L over diesel.


----------



## thesnowman269 (Nov 7, 2009)

Milwaukee;1186171 said:


> I have tons rant about my fleets. Once weather news say there snow coming and you find your trucks wouldn't start or misfire or couldn't charge battery or plow electric issues or fuel pump stop work. It was reliable drive out of State. But once snow coming it unreliable.
> 
> Very stressful for me when truck down before snowstorm would make me go crazy and angry.
> 
> I was consider about diesel but after see how much parts cost it wasn't worth for me. I bought 460 7.5L over diesel.


do you have anypictures of your truck mil?


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

thesnowman269;1186728 said:


> do you have anypictures of your truck mil?


Yes on Facebook


----------

